# PPS-Pro question in ppm



## aquamaniac (Apr 14, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how much N,P,K,Mg adds 1 ml pps-pro macro solution to 10 G water?
My tap water has 3-5 mg/L NO3 and about 0,2-0,5 mg/L PO4. 
I don't know why, but it seems that lower NO3 and higher PO4 help the plants growing faster, without twisted leaves.
For this reason I mix only 1/4 KNO3 and double the PO4 in the macro bottle. Is this correct? 
My plants are growing much faster with deeper coloration. Thanks for the aswers.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: PPS-pro question*



aquamaniac said:


> Can anyone tell me how much N,P,K,Mg adds 1 ml pps-pro macro solution to 10 G water?...


I can help you with this question. You may want to check out Newbie Guide to PPS-Pro sticky by snickle for some more info: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/pps-analysis-feedback/39491-newbie-guide-pps-pro.html



Left C said:


> ...I just the plugged the numbers in the fertilator. I used 37850 L for my water volume and the mix amounts in grams from the directions:
> _Macro Solution
> In 1 liter bottle:
> 59 grams K2SO4 (Potassium Sulfate)
> ...


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

*Re: PPS-pro question*

The most likely reason why your plants are doing better with the KH2PO4 addition is that the tap PO4 is in unusable form. PPS-Pro daily dose is, 1 ppm NO3, 0.1 ppm PO4, 1.33 ppm K, 0.1 ppm Mg and 0.1 ppm Fe, + traces.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: PPS-pro question*



Edward said:


> ...PPS-Pro daily dose is, 1 ppm NO3, 0.1 ppm PO4, 1.33 ppm K, 0.1 ppm Mg and 0.1 ppm Fe, + traces.


Hi Edward

Your daily dose calculations are based on 4 liters of water in a US gallon. One US gallon is actually 3.785 liters.

That's why our nutrient's ppm calculations have a 5.6% difference.

You can use the fertilator for the calculations. Use 40,000 liters for your water volume. Enter the mix amounts in grams from the directions and you get exactly what you have listed.

Take care.
Left C


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

You are right. It is just a matter of rounding numbers.


----------

